# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: فرق MySQL Workbench با MySQL

## behnam.m

سلام به همه دوستان
فرق MySQL Workbench با MySQL در چیست ؟
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## L u k e

Workbench  یک محیط ویژال واسه کار با MySql هستش
Mysql هم که یه DataBase Engine هست

----------


## behnam.m

> Workbench  یک محیط ویژال واسه کار با MySql هستش
> Mysql هم که یه DataBase Engine هست


  ممنون از پاسخ شما
حالا که تو محیط ویژوالی است قدرت کمتر یا محمدود نشده

----------


## L u k e

نه 
آخه SQL که چیزی نیست
بحث فقط راحتی هست

----------

